# Over $2000 prizes including 2007 BOWTECH Allegiance



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for the post.

Just signed up. Cant wait for Oct 10th. 

Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner.....i mean, BowTech Allegiance. Thanks guys


----------



## cwhite6 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just entered!!


----------



## NABE07 (May 31, 2007)

All you have to do is register for the site and you're automatically entered? Or do you have to do something after you register for the site?


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes NABE07,

All you have to do is register.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Just registered great site 

Thank you 

Jon :tongue:


----------



## NABE07 (May 31, 2007)

Cool man, thanks.


----------



## bowhunter_up (Aug 10, 2007)

Great sit man Just registerd


----------



## apexsmoke (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm registered.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm registered

Thanks


----------



## firemanmsmith (Jun 28, 2007)

me too


----------



## SkyFreek60 (May 3, 2007)

*i registered*

and the bows already setup just for me!! :wink:


----------



## Budthree (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the potential to win. A new compound would be nice since I currently do not own one.


----------



## Ken.C (May 13, 2007)

I have entered as well.


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

i have registered, thanks.


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm in as well........Bowtech rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doug (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks, cool site!
doug


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in, nice site!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*New Bow*

Just entered, looks like it'll be mine!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## troskie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Registered*

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Count me in...and thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## lvwingnut (Jun 29, 2007)

*Nice Site*

I'm In. Thanks for the chance to win. Nice looking site. :shade:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i entered :shade::shade:


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you all for registering and good luck.
Those who have not register yet, there is still time. Don't miss out. 
We have added new products to our online store. Check it out.


----------



## nywoodsman (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm registered. Cool site and thanks.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Im registered.Thanks


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Registered as well!


----------



## simmshunter (Oct 20, 2004)

Just registered to. Interesting product. Thanks


----------



## TXfishnhntr (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm registered!


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

just registered


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

*Great stuff*

Me like!


----------



## fasteddy (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm registered
Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

*winner*

Drawing for the Tree Apron Hntmania has been completed. 
The winner of the 2007 BOWTECH Allegiance is : 
*Charles White *
Congratulations.


----------

